# Insurance/liability issues when your dog has IPO training?



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

I was just curious if anyone has ever ran into problems with homeowners insurance covering you if you have a dog trained in protection sports. Most insurance companies won't cover bites from a dog trained in "guard work". Could this carry over to IPO dogs? I realize there is always the "how would the company know?" answer, but they do have ways of finding things like that out. Maybe I'm paranoid and it's a non-issue?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

My insurance (AMICA) doesn't care about dogs/breeds etc. I recently talked with them, they asked if I had a dog, I said yes, and that was the end of it. IPO is a sport. I would let them know in writing, and let them decide. They likely would not bother checking into it. This way you are covered. Or switch to AMICA.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The IPO dogs I have met are a lot more trustworthy or not as prone to attack than the dog on the corner that gets no training. I would think it would be a non issue. Unless the dog is trained in actual personal protection. Which is different than IPO.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have not encountered my residential insurance to even ask if we have dogs, let alone the breed. Not to mention what we train in. If you are offering all that information to get home owners insurance, I would switch companies. 
FWIW, IPO is all about obedience, and control. Controlled aggression when doing protection. It is not having a protection trained dog, but sport with sleeve bites in a controlled situation. 
Guard work could also pertain to herding/boundary work? 
I see more liability in a dog with no training than one that is actually trained for certain tasks.
A dog that bites someone is going to get a policy cancelled regardless. Not many insurance companies will keep a client that has a dog with bite history(or if they do the premiums are going to be outrageous.)


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

onyx'girl said:


> I have not encountered my residential insurance to even ask if we have dogs, let alone the breed. Not to mention what we train in. If you are offering all that information to get home owners insurance, I would switch companies.
> FWIW, IPO is all about obedience, and control. Controlled aggression when doing protection. It is not having a protection trained dog, but sport with sleeve bites in a controlled situation.
> Guard work could also pertain to herding/boundary work?
> I see more liability in a dog with no training than one that is actually trained for certain tasks.
> A dog that bites someone is going to get a policy cancelled regardless. Not many insurance companies will keep a client that has a dog with bite history(or if they do the premiums are going to be outrageous.)


Liberty Mutual asked and what breed. The requested a letter from the vet saying our last one was not aggressive.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I had thought to look into this because a lot of people have felt the need to tell me that my homeowner's can cancel based on breed or bite history. Bite history, maybe. I would seriously start shopping other companies if my current homeowner's ins company told me they could no longer carry us _*just*_ because we have a GSD.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have USAA. They asked if I had dogs and then specifically asked if she had ever bitten. My response was "not without me telling her" poor kid on the other end had to get his manager. I explained the situation. They noted it but said that was fine as a controlled sport. 

I was honest because gosh forbid my dog ever did actually bite someone and my insurance found out I lied about her training. I could be denied and lose my insurance.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

gsdsar said:


> I have USAA. They asked if I had dogs and then specifically asked if she had ever bitten. My response was "not without me telling her" poor kid on the other end had to get his manager. I explained the situation. They noted it but said that was fine as a controlled sport.
> 
> *I was honest because gosh forbid my dog ever did actually bite someone and my insurance found out I lied about her training. I could be denied and lose my insurance.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> You'd probably lose it anyway...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> gsdsar said:
> 
> 
> > I have USAA. They asked if I had dogs and then specifically asked if she had ever bitten. My response was "not without me telling her" poor kid on the other end had to get his manager. I explained the situation. They noted it but said that was fine as a controlled sport.
> ...


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

gsdsar said:


> I have USAA. They asked if I had dogs and then specifically asked if she had ever bitten. My response was "not without me telling her" poor kid on the other end had to get his manager. I explained the situation. They noted it but said that was fine as a controlled sport.
> 
> I was honest because gosh forbid my dog ever did actually bite someone and my insurance found out I lied about her training. I could be denied and lose my insurance.


Great information. I have USAA also. I haven't ventured into IPO training but I am considering it. I wonder if we ever do get into protection training should I call up my insurance company and tell them?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Do they know you have a dog? 

If they do I don't know that I would cAll to specifically tell them about IPO. 

I told because I was asked a specific question about biting. Had I lied then, it could have messed me up in the end. I have not called to tell them when I have gotten new dogs. They just know what I told them when I bought my house. 

I have adjusted my insurance as I have gotten older. But that's something you should reevaluate every couple of years anyway.


----------

